# kenwood lsk 2000 speaker



## kenwoodfanboy (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey im a new member. Im looking for some info on a pair of kenwood lsk 2000 speakers. I baught a set at a garage sale and i want to learn a little more about them. thanks:wave:http://images.craigslist.org/3mb3o33lc5Q45Z65P4a9213ac67fe7f5b1c5a.jpg


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Could not really find much info on them apart from possibly being made in the 1980's.

I found this link http://kenwood.pytalhost.eu/1981/


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------

